# Heat Transfer vs DTG



## whacam (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi All,

As I am about to start a t-shirt printing business, I was making a research for one year now. After my research I came to the conclusion in investing in heat transfer technology. however, these last weeks I read a lot on DTG and saw that DTG technology improved in quality and cost; this confused me and delayed my launching. My questions are the followings:

- What are the latest improvements of DTG technology compared to the issues faced in the past?
- What are the pros and cons of DTG technology compared to the heat transfer?
- It there someone who started with heat press and then with DTG? what motivate the change and what are the advantages.

Thankx.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

this question has been answered millions of times on here. Just search and u will find even the new supposed features. The last i read was the ink waste is expensive


----------



## whacam (Jun 21, 2014)

Djque

Kindly advise me latest/recent posts/threads on the subject.


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

whacam said:


> Djque
> 
> Kindly advise me latest/recent posts/threads on the subject.


Search for "DTG vs transfer" and you will find answers. Also, Google it and you'll find even more. It's a very basic question that has been asked and answered many times.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------

